#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  ΣΔΑ, κατεδάφισης

## GADR

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν απαιτείται σύμβαση με εταιρία ανακύκλωσης σε άδεια κατεδάφισης ή αρκεί σε πρώτη φάση η υπεύθυνη δήλωση του διαχειριστή;
Σε περίπτωση σύμβασης πρέπει να πληρωθεί και η εγγυητική; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δες την §2.θ του άρθρου 40 του Ν.4495/17, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με τον Ν.4685/20.

----------

